# Our beautiful Haley



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Sep 4, 2010)

We lost our Haley early this morning. I got up to do an early morning feed before we head done to ohio for a show and she choked on her pellets.

She has always been a vaccum when it comes to eating, and I've never had a rabbit choke, but knew right away what it was. We used a nasal aspirator and I managed to break up a good amount, but it wasn't enough and she passed. She was too young, only 7 months old and I feel so awful right now.









Our beautiful Haley, we love you and will miss you forever. :tears2:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh i'm so very sorry for your loss...what a beautiful girl she was

Having a bunny choking is a very scarey thing...my bunny Jack (rip) had choked on his pellets one day.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, she was so pretty! Binky free, Haley- you will be missed!


----------



## MsJuliet (Sep 4, 2010)

Aw, she is a cute little bun. Rest in peace Haley!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 4, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost your gorgeous little girl. Rest in peace and binky free.


----------



## Revverress (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't usually post on the Rainbow Bridge threads, but this post hit me especially hard. About a year ago, I, too, lost a Rhinelander about Haley's age from choking on his pellets. The death was so sudden and tragic, and I completely understand what you must be going through.

From what I understand, asphyxiation is unfortunately common in the breed, and rest assured that there is nothing more you could have done for Haley (the nasal aspirator didn't work for my boy either). I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you all.



*Revverress wrote: *


> I don't usually post on the Rainbow Bridge threads, but this post hit me especially hard. About a year ago, I, too, lost a Rhinelander about Haley's age from choking on his pellets. The death was so sudden and tragic, and I completely understand what you must be going through.
> 
> From what I understand, asphyxiation is unfortunately common in the breed, and rest assured that there is nothing more you could have done for Haley (the nasal aspirator didn't work for my boy either). I am so sorry for your loss.


I have read a bit about it and it does seem common in the breed. I've been watching all the rest of ours praying that they don't end up the same way. They're all so overly enthusiastic about eating its not even funny. I love their personalities but am really worried about it too.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful bunny.


----------

